# Need help on Schwinn Stingray



## dungo (Nov 13, 2011)

Came across this stingray.. not sure of year or value.. Everythings original including the paint.. Just thought you guys could give me a ballpark on the value, and maybe a little more info on the bike.
Thanks in advance


----------



## slingshot dude (Nov 14, 2011)

the seat isnt origional.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Dec 22, 2011)

Look for the serial number on the dropouts or neck that should tell you everything you want to know.


----------



## azhearseguy (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks like a Junior stingray.


----------

